# DIY intake



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

I did my own intake today. Wicked easy & not to bad on the eyes. So far no CEL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I used spectra (hold the rice) 3" pieces that cost a grand total of $70. Honestly the hardest part was getting to some of the screws holding on the junk stock air box. The sound is good, the performance is amazing. I would highly suggest this to anyone serious about mods.


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: DIY intake (John0)*

Not sure what happened to the picture....gimme a sec. Putting in the intake was easier than posting this picture !!!


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: DIY intake (John0)*

got it.....


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

it appears you didn't connect the two additional hoses. I'd say if that's true that it's only a matter of time before you do get a CEL.


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

Other two hoses go to my air pump. I'm getting breathers for them this week. But they also are not connected to any senors. Just pumping air into the cabin. But thanks for your concern


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

Sorry for the 2nd reply, but also on second thought. Its not like we have forced air anyway. So those tubes are sucking just as hard as they used to be. If anything now they can get more air instead of having to share with eachother.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

let me put it in another way. You _will_ get a CEL if those hoses aren't attached.


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

why


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

those hoses pull air post Mass Air Flow sensor. The car thinks that, when the secondary air injection is on (along with other things), that air is being used elsewhere and can meter for it. You have now allowed it to pull random free air and the MAF isn't accounting for it. The ECU is going to have to adjust for the additional flow during those periods when those two hoses would be pulling air and it's going to figure out it's not connected properly. It's only a matter of time until you get a CEL. Believe me, your method has been attempted long, long ago.


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

I feel like vader just stepped out of my garage and told me he was my father (moderately appropriate for the day). So. If I understand. Those two hoses are pulling air, which is now more than they used to, despite the fact that the mass airflow senor is recieving a more direct flow of air now anyway, means that my air pump is going to throw a CEL? I think I just convinced myself that my ECU might finger it out on its own from the simple fact that I left the MAS in tact but attached a cone to it. However I am getting the GIAC chip asap, so fingers crossed the Flash will shut the ECU up.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (John0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John0* »_I feel like vader just stepped out of my garage and told me he was my father (moderately appropriate for the day). So. If I understand. Those two hoses are pulling air, which is now more than they used to, despite the fact that the mass airflow senor is recieving a more direct flow of air now anyway, means that my air pump is going to throw a CEL? I think I just convinced myself that my ECU might finger it out on its own from the simple fact that I left the MAS in tact but attached a cone to it. However I am getting the GIAC chip asap, so fingers crossed the Flash will shut the ECU up. 

It's entirely possible that GIAC got rid of the CEL's that are triggered by the secondary air injection. The problem is not that the secondary air injection will malfunction but that the ECU is used to compensating for the air it pulls, now that it doesn't have to it's going to know some thing is up.


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

huh. I'm stumped. I guess i'll see what happens. I mean the MAS read WAY before those tubes, but you seem to know what you're talking about. stupid ECU


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

or rather.... damn overly smart ecu


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: DIY intake (John0)*

FYI the one thing I learned a long time ago is never take the cheap way out because you only get what you pay for. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before you get a CEL. buy a real intake, i recommend Carbonio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: DIY intake (John0)*

Pretty Good hope you don't get CEL. I tried with my first intake and 
got a CEL at the end of the day. I finally made mine with the hoses attached and no CEL since then. I was thinking about getting the Carbonio but I have a lot of bills to pay and baby on the way. Maybe towards the end of the year. I really dig the Carbon fiber look.


----------



## windsorfox (Oct 25, 2006)

I've got a question for the 2.5 experts.
The intake setup used by the OP will trigger a CEL, but is it possible for his setup to cause any damage to the engine?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (windsorfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorfox* »_I've got a question for the 2.5 experts.
The intake setup used by the OP will trigger a CEL, but is it possible for his setup to cause any damage to the engine?

Nah. The engine will protect itself pretty well, hence the CEL. The CEL is letting you know the motor is having to protect itself.
An FYI for new VW owners: a solid CEL is something you should check, a blinking CEL means pull the f*ck over, shut off the car, and find out the problem quick!


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (windsorfox)*

Hardly an expert but if he should put filters on the disconnected air hoses ASAP. One is he secondary air pump and one, I think, is the air supply for crankcase ventilation?? 
Ingested sand or dirt can't be good for internals.
Speaking of this... I seem to recall seeing pic's where someone else did the same thing with a short intake. I searched, but can't find the thread.
Wonder how his has turned out...


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Hoses on*

Ok. So far 60 miles down & no CEL. I attached the hoses temporarily with some heater hose. Should hold until I can get my hands on some Silicone tubing. Knock on wood


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

wouldent it be just as easy to tap the intake between the houseing and the filter
and connect those hoses? to avoid the CEL
they attach in the same place on the oem intake right?


----------



## xtorq (Jan 21, 2007)

i know i am still a newbie on this forum with this being like my 3 or 4th post. But do have to say that u did a good job on the short ram in the pics. I did the same thing as well but went ahead and stuck it down in behind the fog grill. i did hook up the 2 hoses and it has been almost 4 months and no cel or any issues at all. And all my piping came from good ol auto zone. diy cai can be done with out any issues.


----------



## windsorfox (Oct 25, 2006)

xtorq, I'd really like to see some pics of your setup. 
BTW, how did you go about hooking up the two hoses?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_One is he secondary air pump and one, I think, is the air supply for crankcase ventilation?? 

If it's for the SAI, it should be pulling air in through that hose and should be a filtered air source...
Crankcase ventilation is exactly how it sounds... it allows the crankcase to vent... so it's supposed to be letting that air come out of that line (not drawing it in)... it hooks up to the air intake so the blowby gases can be recycled as incoming air.
Air goes in the SAI line, air comes out of the crankcase breather.
Of course, I have no idea if that's what those lines are for.


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*The experiment continues*

I did plenty of research and found that one of the hoses is indeed and air hose for the secondary air pump & the other is the ERG , as was just mentioned about the recycling of exhaust. I would now say this has become a short ram intake rather than a CAI. I am running from throttle body out it now goes
3 " Silicone coupling bored out with a gromet sealed into it & small air hose (or ERG) attached : Vaccum Senor W/ the smaller air senor plugged in: 3" Coupling bored out with a gromet sealed into it & larger air hose (or ERG) attached : MAS : Power Cone.
I had to pull off the fuse box cover and battery cover to work on the cone, but both slid easily back into place when I was finished. 
More to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_...
Crankcase ventilation is exactly how it sounds... it allows the crankcase to vent... so it's supposed to be letting that air come out of that line (not drawing it in)... it hooks up to the air intake so the blowby gases can be recycled as incoming air.
...

My experience is the crankcase vents through the PCV into lowest relative pressure which would be after the throttle on an NA engine... usually the intake manifold. The crankcase still needs a supply of fresh air, though, which should be filtered. This is, of course, from what I've seen on other engines... this VW might be different.
As the OP notes, though, this appears to be an "ERG" line, whatever that is. Us practicing dyslexics may say "EGR", exhaust gas recirculate, but I don't know.
One of these days, I'll break down and get the Bentley's so I know more about what's what. Just don't see the need yet.


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*CAI*

Nice one then so some one connected the SAI and the EGR hoses I knew that would sort it out..... I hope any way did any one else do this?
Did it really sort the CEL light issue? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If it did some one post some diy pic's
and specific models of intakes
I can use to do this.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I dont mind modding out an 
air intake.... 
I just dont want to go into uncharted waters with some random 3' air intake that hasent been tryed yet.....
aka im cheap and cautious.....










_Modified by Codename-dnb at 11:00 AM 6-20-2007_


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

LOL sorry EGR--- 
As of now I am just shy of 100 miles and no CEL. If you look at the EVOair Short ram intake their method is the same...they were just lucky enough to be able to mold out a coupling from silicone that has no need for gromets. It would make sense why not having the EGR hooked up would toss a CEL. ECU realizes the engine has to work harder to burn the fuel yada yada and screams for help. 
I'll see what I can do about pics


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
My experience is the crankcase vents through the PCV into lowest relative pressure which would be after the throttle on an NA engine... usually the intake manifold. The crankcase still needs a supply of fresh air, though, which should be filtered. This is, of course, from what I've seen on other engines... this VW might be different..

Many PCV/crankcase breather valves are one-way valves. There is no reason you would need or want air drawn into the crankcase, all you have to do is allow a way to vent the pressure built up by blow-by gases. The pressure will always push the air out of the crankcase (which is why most valves aren't one-way, because it's unnecessary). 
Not only would that air pressure cause seal problems, but it can also lead to condensation (which is another reason why you wouldn't want to draw any air into the crankcase).


_Modified by ninety9gl at 3:52 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

hey john0 what model of spectre intake did you buy?
did you ever get a CEL?
i looked it up and it looks like spectre is a modular intake system where you can 
select the pieces you need and leave the rest.
so im wondering wich pieces did you buy?
i would be stoked if you could let me know im all about doing this intake mod i just need to know what pieces you bought......


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*

Honestly. I bought all 3 inch parts. You'll need 2 silicone couplings. One 3inch vacuum senors part & a filter of choice. Bore out both couplings and fit them with gromets that will either insert or cover both of the hoses that need to be attached. Then it goes throttle body:silicone coupling w/smaller hose: vacuum sensor (it has 3 rubber gromets to help you identify it) : silicone coupling bored out to fit larger hose : reuse the mass air sensor : and i put my filter right on that. 
I'm still trying to post pictures (damn photodump) . So seriously go with trial and error. Use 3inch parts. all you need is two coupling, one vacuum sensor and a filter. 
250 miles no CEL.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
Many PCV/crankcase breather valves are one-way valves. There is no reason you would need or want air drawn into the crankcase, all you have to do is allow a way to vent the pressure built up by blow-by gases. The pressure will always push the air out of the crankcase (which is why most valves aren't one-way, because it's unnecessary). 
Not only would that air pressure cause seal problems, but it can also lead to condensation (which is another reason why you wouldn't want to draw any air into the crankcase).

_Modified by ninety9gl at 3:52 PM 6-22-2007_

In operation, you're right... it's pretty much a one-way street for blow-by gasses out through the PCV valve. But once the engine shuts off and cools down the residual gases and oil in the crankcase cool and shrinks creating a partial vacuum. There needs to be a way to allow air back in the crankcase and that should be filtered.
You are completely right about condensation: that's why short drives are terribly hard on engines and oil. Car should be driven long enough to heat oil enough to cook off condensation, both water and combustion volatiles.
But that's all a moot point as the OP has noted this to be an EGR vent.



_Modified by BuddyWh at 7:59 PM 6-25-2007_


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (John0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John0* »_Honestly. I bought all 3 inch parts. You'll need 2 silicone couplings. One 3inch vacuum senors part & a filter of choice. Bore out both couplings and fit them with gromets that will either insert or cover both of the hoses that need to be attached. Then it goes throttle body:silicone coupling w/smaller hose: vacuum sensor (it has 3 rubber gromets to help you identify it) : silicone coupling bored out to fit larger hose : reuse the mass air sensor : and i put my filter right on that. 
I'm still trying to post pictures (damn photodump) . So seriously go with trial and error. Use 3inch parts. all you need is two coupling, one vacuum sensor and a filter. 
250 miles no CEL. 










Sweet Action!
i will be trying this in about 2 weeks when i get payed then i will post pics 
i just cannot justify paying that much for a carbon fiber intake wich i dont need
its a rabbit not a nascar


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*DIY intake.*

OK judgeing from the pic and description i think i need to go and get:
spectre intake parts.
1 3in filter flat top red part # 9132
1 3in 45degree pipe part # 8738
3 3in couplers part # 8772
1 3in vac sensor pipe part # 8707
1 silicone tubeing kit red to match the filter part 28902
1 vac grommit kit part #9713
6 3in hose clamps 

sound like what you bought john?


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

Sounds pretty similar. I had to ditch the 45degree bend after I made space for the two hoses to be attached. I really will try and get some pics up today.


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*New Photos*

Here are the photos of its set up. I am considering a heat shield.
















I also took off the engine cover to reduce heat build up. Funny thing was the stock intake was filled with leaves and seeds. I'm sure this was restricting my air flow. Even if you don't try this intake or ever buy one you should pull off your cover and check on your filter. 









_Modified by John0 at 4:28 AM 6-26-2007_


_Modified by John0 at 3:59 AM 6-27-2007_


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

post a writeup for this so we can sticky it.
im sure there are alot of people that would like to give this a shot. myself included


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*john0*

you mean a heat shield like this?








http://www.powerflowracing.com...D=669


----------



## gti2.sloww (Mar 1, 2006)

diy plaease


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

like i said i will be posting a write up and pics when i do it step by step so my fellow dubbers dont have to pay way too much for a good cai
why pay too much do that **** yourself....


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Codename-dnb* »_like i said i will be posting a write up and pics when i do it step by step so my fellow dubbers dont have to pay way too much for a good cai
why pay too much do that **** yourself....

Indeed. Kudos to you.


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (ahson)*

No offense.....but isn't a step by step already posted by yours truly?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (John0)*

2 cents:
lol......no.......its more of a rough trial and error outline spread through out muiltiple posts. 
Its good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Maybe I missed another thread? 
Eh......already running the carbonio, but if this thread had existed earlier I may have waited......I like your efforts.


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*No chip but worth the drive*

I dunno if you guys check the technical thread but I ran into some problems with getting my GIAC chip (i.e. not all out yet). On a plus note though I cracked 500 miles on the intake an not CEL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (John0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John0* »_No offense.....but isn't a step by step already posted by yours truly?









yeah it is your idea to use the spectre but a diy is more like ok here are the parts here is a step by step with pictures
im mostly haveing to guess how you did this but its just a cai cant be that bad and yours works.....








all its really missing is a list of part numbers used in the final assy and a step by step on attaching hoses and tapping new holes.....


_Modified by Codename-dnb at 4:43 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*

i just did this i get all the parts listed did anybody now what parts we need to take filter inside bumper.


----------



## windsorfox (Oct 25, 2006)

Why is everybody installing the IAT sensor after the MAF sensor? On the factory setup, it's place before the MAF.


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (windsorfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorfox* »_Why is everybody installing the IAT sensor after the MAF sensor? On the factory setup, it's place before the MAF.

i will move mine as soon as i find pieces to put filter inside bumper.


_Modified by Yu_Power at 5:46 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (Yu_Power)*

Not sure of the part # but you did a great job! Welcome to the club!
As for the smaller sensor (IAT). the only difference of it being before the MAF is that it is now reading filtered air. If you look at some of the CAI that first came out a couple of them never even plug it into the intake and leave it on the factory set up, which boggles me a little because that means its now pulling 0 air past it, only what the car rams in as it drives. sensors shemensors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
700+ and still no CEL


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (John0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John0* »_Not sure of the part # but you did a great job! Welcome to the club!
As for the smaller sensor (IAT). the only difference of it being before the MAF is that it is now reading filtered air. If you look at some of the CAI that first came out a couple of them never even plug it into the intake and leave it on the factory set up, which boggles me a little because that means its now pulling 0 air past it, only what the car rams in as it drives. sensors shemensors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
700+ and still no CEL










no cell in here yet i will put vag and see if there any codes or anything there.


----------



## PlatinumStyle (Nov 22, 2005)

What is everyone doing with the hole located on the exhaust manifold that was drawing air in from the engine cover? Does this need to be filtered air?


----------

